# MF chart itemizing all HGVC & HC resorts



## Jasmine658 (Feb 24, 2011)

Summary of Maintenance Fees, Taxes, Membership Fees in CHART format for each Hilton resort?

Can't seem to locate a consolidated MF chart for all the Hilton timeshare resorts that also shows MF by year, historical percentage increases, etc. Also what is the cap for MF increases? Disney DVC is capped at 15%, but usually about 3% increase each year.

Where can I find? I read through the entire 2011 Hilton Member Guide that itemizes seasons, reservation windows, points required for unit, fees for banking, rescuing, exchanging, and reservations. But no where can I find the MF history for each ownership resort. This is important to see before investing I think.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, you definitely won't see that info published by Hilton.
But you can piece it together from previous threads on the topic.
Each year there's round-up posted here based on owners' statements.
So, you'd just need to do a search, and you'll find the applicable posts.

If you do put such a chart together, I'm sure the rest of us would like to see it!


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 24, 2011)

*No MF per point like DVC does?*



Talent312 said:


> Well, you definitely won't see that info published by Hilton.
> But you can piece it together from previous threads on the topic.
> Each year there's round-up posted here based on owners' statements.
> So, you'd just need to do a search, and you'll find the applicable posts.
> ...



Is the maintenance fee then not based on points, but some other basis? Just want to have a little idea how all the Hilton club resorts compare. Also, is there any fine print about possible "assessments" or cap for maximum increases in maintenance fees, like the 15% max for DVC in any given year? Anyone know? Here's how DVC does it - it's per point...

DVC Annual Maintenance and taxes 
 2011



BEACH CLUB VILLA               $5.2751

BOARDWALK                        $5.4552

FT  WILDERNESS                  $5.3430

HILTON HEAD                       $5.6758

OLD KEY WEST                     $4.9825

SARATOGA SPR                    $4.5123

VERO                                   $6.7760

ANIMAL KINGDOM                $5.0143

BAY LAKE TOWERS               $3.8943

GRAND CAL                          $4.0701

AULANI                                 $4.3071


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 24, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> Is the maintenance fee then not based on points, but some other basis?



mf's are based on unit size and resort, eg: 1br, 2br, 3br. 
So a 2br Platinum week @ 7000 points pays the same mf's as a 2br Gold week @ 5000 points at a given resort. 
(I believe that the R.E. taxes are adjusted based on the season though. I know they are for my affiliates. I think they are for my HGVC developed weeks also.)


----------



## rgong (Feb 24, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Each year there's round-up posted here based on owners' statements.



Here's the thread for the 2011 MF's:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132377&page=3

Yes, that link goes to page 3 of the thread since the summary post is #69, although there are some posts afterwards that fill in a few more blanks.

And you'll be able to see what dvc_john refers to - equivalent units at the same resort have the same MF regardless of season. In some cases (e.g. Seaworld) the property taxes are higher for the shinier season even if the units are of the same type. However in the case of Karen Ave. in Vegas, the prop. taxes are the same for the same type of unit regardless of season.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 24, 2011)

As others have said, within each resort, MF's are set by size of unit, not by points or by season.  R/E taxes may differ by season. In most places, increases are not limited.

As you peruse the MF's, you may see references to Seaworld "OVS I" + "OVS II"... Seaworld was developed in separate phases, so there's a separate set of docs + budgets for each.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoke with Hilton Corporate today re: NYC*

Had to call to get more information since hard to find on TUG regarding MF for Hilton NY. The references to link to a summary thread didn't include NY.

Here's the MF for NY that I was sent today, along with total purchase price,  closing cost, 1st year MF, tax rate, etc. Now trying to figure out how they compare. We are just looking at 2BR sizes, unless home resort offers 3BR size.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------


Points Package * Purchase Amount $3.00 Per Point * Estimated Closing Cost * 1st Year's Maintenance (includes RE Tax and Club Dues*) * Maintenance price per point Est * RE Tax per point 


                 7,000  $21,000  $1,462.00                  1,851.50  0.2038 0.0297 
                 8,000  $24,000  $1,530.00                  2,085.00  0.2038 0.0297 
                 9,000  $27,000  $1,599.00                  2,318.50  0.2038 0.0297 
               10,000  $30,000  $1,682.00                  2,552.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               11,000  $33,000  $1,770.00                  2,785.50  0.2038 0.0297 
               12,000  $36,000  $1,857.00                  3,019.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               13,000  $39,000  $1,944.00                  3,252.50  0.2038 0.0297 
               14,000  $42,000  $2,025.00                  3,486.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               15,000  $45,000  $2,109.00                  3,719.50  0.2038 0.0297 
               16,000  $48,000  $2,193.00                  3,953.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               17,000  $51,000  $2,277.00                  4,186.50  0.2038 0.0297 
               18,000  $54,000  $2,357.00                  4,420.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               19,000  $57,000  $2,441.00                  4,653.50  0.2038 0.0297 
               20,000  $60,000  $2,525.00                  4,887.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               30,000  $90,000  $3,365.00                  7,222.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               40,000  $120,000  $3,732.00                  9,557.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               50,000  $150,000  $4,985.00                11,892.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               60,000  $180,000  $5,108.00                14,227.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               70,000  $210,000  $5,796.00                16,562.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               80,000  $240,000  $6,484.00                18,897.00  0.2038 0.0297 
               90,000  $270,000  $8,195.00                21,232.00  0.2038 0.0297 
*2011 Club Dues are $217 for Hilton Club Owners *includes all club reservations.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> Had to call to get more information since hard to find on TUG regarding MF for Hilton NY. The references to link to a summary thread didn't include NY.



All well & good, but shirley, you're not planning on buying direct from Hilton?
...Unless you can't find a resale package that suits or you've got $$ to burn.


----------



## rgong (Feb 25, 2011)

*NYC Hilton club vs. HGVC W57th?*



Jasmine658 said:


> Had to call to get more information since hard to find on TUG regarding MF for Hilton NY. The references to link to a summary thread didn't include NY.



The summary post from the referenced thread does in fact include NYC Hilton info, but I'm glad you called and got the numbers direct from Hilton because it's independent confirmation of the numbers, which is always a good thing    (The numbers from Hilton are more complete, and are in agreement with the numbers from alwaysonvac when you add the MF's to the club dues)

The summary post also mentions that the NYC Hilton Club is not part of HGVC - MF's for W57th Street are listed separately at the top. Just curious, are HGVC points usable to book stays at the NYC Hilton Club, or just for the HGVC at W57th? Conversely, are points obtained through the Hilton Club usable in the HGVC system?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2011)

rgong said:


> Just curious, are HGVC points usable to book stays at the NYC Hilton Club, or just for the HGVC at W57th? Conversely, are points obtained through the Hilton Club usable in the HGVC system?



Only owners of The Hilton Club - NY are eligible to stay there.  -- Members Guide, p.109.
Hilton Club points may be used for HGVC and RCI resorts (for a fee), just as the unwashed masses of HGVC members do.  See, Members Guide, p.144.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Absolutely! But still so many questions re: NY Hilton Club*



Talent312 said:


> All well & good, but shirley, you're not planning on buying direct from Hilton?
> ...Unless you can't find a resale package that suits or you've got $$ to burn.


Yes, I always buy resale, but of course, there has to always be that 1st buyer that buys from the developer.

But still just have to hear some perspective from the corporate side, even though may hear lots and lots of lies. I've been to so many TS presentations in past, never bought! Always just use free trip, free gift certificates, etc. But I've bought and sold lots of real estate, learning always go with my own hunches, listen to others, but don't let others tell you what to do. Magic formula - 1) willing to live or work there? 2) easy to rent for profit? 3) easy to resell and at least break even - IF not a definitive YES to all then NO WAY! But with a vacation club, I see it more as a "country club" type purchase, and don't plan on recouping the buy-in cost, and plan to pay cash, so really it's just the MF's I'm concerned with, as well as the quality of the home resort.

My "guide" salesperson with Disney DVC, insisted my resale contract for BWV was going to be ROFR'd - absolutely, as if she was going to see to it! Buit it never happened. So she tried scare tactics, and was just plain rude about it. Wonder if I'll get poor response when notify Hilton sales that bought resale (haven't bought yet, but plan to soon), or if they will say "that's great". I used the "must discuss with husband first" line, so should be getting follow-up call soon.

Now I'm trying to figure out Hilton Club NY, as it's points are not categorized by week, just by weekday night stays, or weekend night stays, and by 3 seasons. We need 12,000 points for 2BR week stay at Hilton Club, platinum season of course. Then need to figure out if ever were to deposit RCI, how that would translate exactly into RCI points. Also trying to figure out if buy half the points needed, borrow from the next year, if that would work for us as an every other year plan to go to NYC so kids can visit my sister, their aunt - who yes, is a writer and actress, and just lives in studio so no room for us. Seeing that so many are selling smaller contracts to trade up worries me that maybe should just go with more points, top season, rent out extra as needed. Questions I still need to answer is how much can we rent out the extra NY Hilton Club points for, and do we need a full week of points to do this via RCI - and what number would that minimum need to be - guessing minimum of studio/1week, maybe gold season - 5200 points think that would be from looking at the nightly chart? Also, can I borrow from the next year, then deposit those borrowed points into RCI?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> ... We need 12,000 points for 2BR week stay at Hilton Club, platinum season of course. Then need to figure out if ever were to deposit RCI, how that would translate exactly into RCI points. Also trying to figure out if buy half the points needed, borrow from the next year, if that would work for us as an every other year plan to go to NYC so kids can visit my sister, their aunt - who yes, is a writer and actress, and just lives in studio so no room for us... Also, can I borrow from the next year, then deposit those borrowed points into RCI?



HGVC/THC don't "translate" to RCI points. Hilton has its own unique point-structure for RCI bookings that covers both "weeks" and "nights" (points). The point-chart is in the Members Guide. There's no need to make a deposit or borrow points to deposit in order to book RCI. Hilton deducts the points required after confirmation of your booking, and if you are short, they will borrow the points needed for you.

An advance RCI deposit (to Hilton's RCI program) is only done to save them from expiration.
-- Points that are about to expire may be placed in the RCI program for use in the next two years.
-- Another option is a "rescue" which allows you to use them for HGVC or RCI in the following year.
-- _Prior to the start of any year in which you know you won't use points, you can also...
-- (a) bank them to the following year, or (b) convert them to HHonors._

I suggest that you read The Hilton Club - NY rules that starts on page 144 of the 2011 Members Guilde.
http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=3 _Its a special section in with the regular HGVC stuff...
THC used to have its own Guide, but HGVC decided to save on printing costs._


----------

